# Haiti  Four Years Later



## longknife (Feb 3, 2014)

$3,1 Billion in Private donations and around $10 billion from the international community. For what?



> So much money, so many players, so little progress.  Four years later, a complete lack of essential public services and government functionality is the international communitys legacy. Today, about 150,000 men, women, and children still live in the 127 camps that remain, according to the International Organization on Migration. The billions of dollars still havent brought running water to most of the country.



Read the full disgusting story @ The Aid Industry Failed Haiti After Its 2010 Quake - The Daily Beast



And how much of it went to corrupt Hatian politicians and other middle-men?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 7, 2014)

This is why I keep saying that infrastructure, education, tech and science is the life blood of a nation. A nation that doesn't focus on building up their economy is likely to end up like Haiti.

Haiti needs stable political leaders that want to improve the country.


----------



## waltky (Apr 19, 2014)

Haiti still struggling 4 years after the earthquake...

*Audit Finds US Housing Aid Program in Haiti Falls Short*
_April 18, 2014  A post-earthquake housing program in Haiti funded by the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID) has delivered only a quarter of the planned number of homes at nearly twice the budgeted cost, according to a government audit._


> The project was part of reconstruction efforts in Haiti, where a devastating earthquake in January 2010 killed more than 200,000 people, destroyed about 105,000 homes and severely damaged over 200,000 others.  The temblor left almost 1.5 million people homeless in what was already the poorest country in the Americas.  Quality controls and environmental standards in the USAID housing program were not always followed by contractors, said the audit, published late on Tuesday, adding that the agency widely underestimated the cost and complexity of building homes in Haiti.
> 
> The program sought to build up to 4,000 new houses by December 2012 and provide 11,000 sites where new houses could be built.  But 18 months after the scheduled end of the project, only 906 new houses have been completed and less than 6,220 sites fitted for construction while the budget jumped from $55 million to $90 million.  The agency said the program was hampered by land tenure disputes that forced it to focus building mainly on government-owned land.  What's clear today is that efforts by USAID to help Haitians address their housing needs continue and are succeeding despite the many challenges of working in Haiti, said John Groarke, USAID's mission director in Haiti.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2014)

That, is a very bad block laying job...............I would never get paid had I laid blocks like that...........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

waltky said:


> Haiti still struggling 4 years after the earthquake...
> 
> *Audit Finds US Housing Aid Program in Haiti Falls Short*
> _April 18, 2014  A post-earthquake housing program in Haiti funded by the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID) has delivered only a quarter of the planned number of homes at nearly twice the budgeted cost, according to a government audit._
> ...



From the picture it seems that a little education on construction is needed there, and more than likely the money that flowed to the area was eaten by either the Gov't there or the lame people there to rebuild.

The amount of money used there would have easily done the deed had competent people been there to implement the program.  Possibly construction types teaching and building there to both build and train a skilled labor force.  

Again, Gov't inefficiency due probably to greased palms.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

One note, picture says built by owner.  I'm not saying all buildings there are substandard, because I simply don't know.  But I do know that for the amount of money more should have already been done.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2014)

I have been around very drunk block layers that have laid blocks like that, bricks also...
Having cold joints like they are using is very inefficient on strength.


----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2016)

*How The Clinton Foundation Ripped Off Haiti*



**


*And they're still suffering from it today with hundreds dead from Hurricane Matthew*


----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2016)

*Health conditions worsen as aid trickles into remote Haiti*










No food. No drinking water. No medicines.



Read more @ Health Conditions Worsen As Aid Trickles Into Remote Haiti


----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2016)

*More of Haiti today: *























*With video @ One week after Matthew: This is what Haiti looks like*


----------

